# Favorite Senko color?



## SMDave (Jul 27, 2007)

I just want some of your opinions on good senko colors for lightly stained to stained water. I have been doing well with Junebug and Watermelon/red for lightly stained water, what about you guys?

I'm just wondering because the local lake I fish is never clear, and senkos usually seem to bethe best producers.


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 27, 2007)

the res that we have been fishing is far from clear and I have had awesome luck with a few worms. The first one and my most favorite is the green from Jimmy and the bubble gum, I dont have any of the bubble gum left to show you the color but here is the green (2nd pic) the first is called pep frog/ht org by strike king ( I cant get a good picture of it! a certain someone has my camera packed in the truck for his fishing trip in the morning so I am using my cellphone lol)


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree, In lightly stained water try white or chartreuse or light green like an avocado.


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 27, 2007)

you know, we have also had good luck with one called "key lime pie" its a tiki. I'll have to take a picture of them tomorrow.


----------



## redbug (Jul 28, 2007)

my favorite color senko is smoke blue pearl it is by far my best color in any color water it looks like a shad in the water and works great


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2007)

Coffee colored - dark roast!


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 28, 2007)

Watermelon/Pearl Laminate


----------



## cjensen (Jul 28, 2007)

Watermelon w/Red & Black Fleck.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 12, 2007)

Pearl White seems to work best for me in stained water.


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

i like pumpkin black flake works everywhere


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Mr. SMDave, sounds like you have the right colors, I would add some black and blue combos.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 13, 2007)

I’m starting to pick bait color by this simple rule, lighter or colors that I can see through in clearer water, and solid darker colors that I cant see through in dirty water. I don’t know if this really helps but it takes some of the "I wonder if I picked the right worm color" factor out of the equation, and I am able to fish more confidently which I think is more important then choosing worm color


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

i like junebug pumpkin black and green flake. its sweet and i also like black watermelon and x-mas tree.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, we don't really have clear water here, with most of it stained or just down-right murky. I also don't use Senko's, but have had good success with the Tiki Stick Smoke Shad color for stained, and the Red Shad laminate for the murkier water.


----------



## little anth (Dec 15, 2007)

really i love senkos


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

No doubting they're good baits, and I have used them (1 pack), I don't want to pay their price when Tiki Sticks work just as well (for me), more in the package, and they'll last through a few catches.


----------



## little anth (Dec 15, 2007)

yea i getch ya but i have a great confidence level in senkos and over pay for them alot.but i love em


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

I understand. I have been accused in the past of being cheap.....but I prefer the term frugal, lol :wink:


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 15, 2007)

I like using pink senkos when the water is stained. They have a nice glow to them in the muddy water.


----------

